# How to keep wasps from building nests inside storage shed?



## r0ckstarr

I have a shed in the back, and it seems that wasps like to get in and start building nests. I've been keeping up with them, and killing them as soon as they start building, but more keep showing up each week. I killed 2 more yesterday. I've noticed that it's two types. Red wasps and yellow jackets. 

I've checked to make sure that every crack and crevice was sealed, but they enter through the spinning vent on the roof of the shed. At one point, they were building a nest inside the spinning roof vent. Every time the wind picked up, and the vent started spinning, they would swarm around. 

I took a can of wasp spray and sprayed it along the inside of the roof and area's where they would build a nest, but the effect seems to wear off.


----------



## creeper

Ok ..don't knock it until you try it..

A baggie with a handful of pennies with water in there suspended from the rafters. Try a few in different locations.

They think it is another nest and leave.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Cover the vent. If every crack is sealed the vent has no value.


----------



## mikegp

If you want to keep the vent you can put a screen at the bottom of the opening. They will still go into the vent, but not into the shed.


----------



## joecaption

Remove that vent and install a ridge vent.


----------



## Larryh86GT

Unless you have a vent that is screened they are going to keep coming in and you will have to keep removing them. And when you remove the vent they come in from they will just start building nests in the overhangs or someplace else and you will have to keep removing them. The battle never ends I have found. :wink:


----------



## creeper

Do not toss away the idea of pennies in a baggie of water. Quick, easy and cheap

It only takes a couple of days and their activity ceases. They just won't come around anymore


----------



## retired guy 60

A screen at the bottom of the vent is the easy solution.


----------



## r0ckstarr

I can't believe that I didn't think about screening up the vents. For some reason, I was thinking chemicals and pesticides. Thanks for the ideas! I'll definately put some screen up, and just for good measure, a sack of pennies as Creeper requests.


----------



## creeper

in water


----------



## r0ckstarr

Of course.

I may even put one of these on a shelf in there.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMz6ypzJKOM


----------



## Toller

creeper said:


> Do not toss away the idea of pennies in a baggie of water. Quick, easy and cheap
> 
> It only takes a couple of days and their activity ceases. They just won't come around anymore


http://www.snopes.com/critters/wild/flies.asp


----------



## r0ckstarr

Toller said:


> http://www.snopes.com/critters/wild/flies.asp


Their test says that it was done in indoor lighting, and that they haven't actually tested it in sunlight. Either way, it's always dark in my shed. :laughing:


----------

